# Job Hunting . How long did it take



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Guys

I am trying to collect information which would be helpful to people who would be moving to Australia or are planning to .

Please give the details as shown below

Searching from :
Job Secured On :
If Job Secured , how : Reference , Seek etc
Expertise :
Years of Experience :
Qualification :


Cheers


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice to see you back in the forum Vishwanath ! You were one mate from this forum with whom I talked in real  .

I have got my PR, but yet to move...please PM me your mail/gtalk/skype id etc.

How is it going there ? Got a job, settled etc ?


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

I am good , how about you.

I have seen not many people put posts here once they settled(Other than moderators) , I think it would help others a lot .

Searching from : 7th April
Job Secured On : 30th May
If Job Secured , how : Seek
Expertise : .net
Years of Experience :8
Qualification : BE
Location : Sydney

Cheers


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

*SharePoint jobs*

Hi Vishwanath,

Thanks for your useful info. I have got my Aus PR and searching for a job there. But it looks pretty difficult to find one before coming there. 

I had applied for a few jobs through Seek. But out of 10 calls I got, 9 said they want me to be there for personal interview. I'm working in SharePoint/dotnet technologies for around 8 years. Is it that difficult to secure a job from outside Australia?

I'm planning to go to Sydney in July and try my luck there. Will that work out?

Thanks,
Kannan


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

expat_tobe said:


> Hi Vishwanath,
> 
> Thanks for your useful info. I have got my Aus PR and searching for a job there. But it looks pretty difficult to find one before coming there.
> 
> ...


It is near impossible to find a job from outside Australia. Typically, once an agent realises that you are not in Australia, it is typically assumed that you do not have any working rights and as such your CV either goes on file or in the bin!

A lot of employers only conduct face to face interviews and that rules you out for the job if you are not in the country and available for a face to face interview. Bear in mind that with migration, employers have their pick of skilled migrants, so there is no incentive to wait a few weeks for someone to arrive in the country when you can interview someone locally and have them start within a week of receiving the formal offer.
A lot of agents also conduct an interview and require you to register and provide your permission for them to represent you before they send out your CV anywhere, so again that would require you to be present in the country.

Ultimately, as much as it is convenient to have a job waiting for you when you arrive in Australia, the vast majority of migrants will have to take a risk and migrate without a job. For most people, it works out so if you have experience behind you, then you'll be fine.

If you have a Linked In profile, be sure to update your location once you are in the country and also add a phone number. Follow up with the agents who you have already been in contact with as they may be able to help you. You also need to very quickly distinguish between the good agents who will push your CV forward and understand what you are after and those who act as a CV shop and merely collect your CV and bulk sends it, along with a whole lot of others, to pretty much every client on their books.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Maz25 for your detailed reply.  Will come there and try my luck.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Did u say sharepoint , ur a hot cake mate

come down under and search , am sure u will get a good deal

cheers


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

yeh my brother in OZ also told me that employers prefer to see you face to face - i have no problem with that. but then why is that near enough everyone tells everyone to go online and apply for jobs on seek.com.au knowing that most of the jobs are submitted by agencies, knowing that agencies don't have the right to sponsor overseas candidates.


----------



## expat_tobe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Mate. . Will give it a try and keep this thread updated.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> I am good , how about you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vishwanath. Nice initiative. It's very encouraging to read such posts.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

bubbe2005 said:


> yeh my brother in OZ also told me that employers prefer to see you face to face - i have no problem with that. but then why is that near enough everyone tells everyone to go online and apply for jobs on seek.com.au knowing that most of the jobs are submitted by agencies, knowing that agencies don't have the right to sponsor overseas candidates.


Hello

Theres no other way to apply , you cannot go to a company directly with the resume in our hands .

Most jobs are outsourced to Agencies to fill out , There are companies who recruit themselves as well , Agencies do the initial filtering job , they talk to candidates etc and get an understanding to see if it meets the requirements . Some Agencies also prefer to meet the candidates face to face , There is a lot of screening before the interview .

Candidates not available locally is not a concern for companies , as they have lots of talent locally available via . PR holders , StateSponsored Visa holders , existing Employer sponsored visa holders looking for new sponsorers etc who are available locally.

Yes incase your talent is rare they might consider someone not onshore.

Cheers


----------



## dey.sushi (Feb 14, 2013)

*SharePoint job seek*



buzzvishwanath said:


> Did u say sharepoint , ur a hot cake mate
> 
> come down under and search , am sure u will get a good deal
> 
> cheers


Your reply promotes optimism . Is that reality now also?recent LinkedIn posts leaves one confused as i dont have 'local exp'.
My skill is Sharepoint 2010/.Net/HTML5 -- 9 yrs.
Have PR and landing in sydney In May this year.seek hasnt yielded results yet.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

dey.sushi said:


> hi kannan,
> m landng in Sydney,Australia this may with sharepoint/dotnet technology and 9yrs experience..hw long it tuk u get a job there(did u land in july last year??) .hwz d current market scenario??any tips..
> 
> thanks
> sush


IT market is doing good and employers are even hiring people on 457 visas.

Good luck.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Searching from :01 June 2012
Job Secured On : 22 March 2013
If Job Secured , how : Seek
Expertise : Accountant
Years of Experience :7
Qualification : ACMA-PK, CIMA/CPA Australia(expected late 2013)


----------



## dey.sushi (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Hassan

Thanks for the reply.
During the job search period ,did you take up any stop gap job to keep the money coming ?

Sush


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

hassan,
it took you a long to hit the bulls eye what was the reason can you elobrate??


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> IT market is doing good and employers are even hiring people on 457 visas.
> 
> Good luck.




This is probably the first post that i've read in last few months where someone said that the IT market is good . Thanks for spreading the optimism.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

v_yadav said:


> This is probably the first post that i've read in last few months where someone said that the IT market is good . Thanks for spreading the optimism.


In the era of doom and gloom, a tiny little ray of hope do the magic!! Anyways IT market is good, compared to other professions, in my opinion. I have seen many people hired from overseas on 457 visas.

I don't like pessimism even there is no imminent chance of success, everybody has different experience and circumstances.

Regards
Hassan


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

vijay_239939 said:


> hassan,
> it took you a long to hit the bulls eye what was the reason can you elobrate??


Vijay

To understand the phenomena, you've got to come over and experience for yourself. Further if you're here, I wish you get job soon.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

dey.sushi said:


> Hi Hassan
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> During the job search period ,did you take up any stop gap job to keep the money coming ?
> ...


Yes I was doing an odd job of security officer and did it for seven months. 

Thanks.


----------

